# Caliber designation on Browning barrels



## cjhg48 (Jun 10, 2016)

A caliber designation is usually stamped on the barrel of Browning semi-autos, in a location that is visible through the ejection port. The model 1955 shown below on Gunbroker has a barrel stamp that says 9m/m00. This gun is a 380 ACP, which can also be called a 9m/m short, kurz, corto, etc; but what does the "00" mean?

BROWNING MODEL 1955 9MM/.380 SEMI-AUTO PISTOL NR : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com


----------

